# Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Hey all,

Sorry I've been MIA for so long. Life has been busy and the pups haven't trialed since July... whoops! Going to make it to class for the first time tonight since November, as long as it doesn't get canceled due to cold.

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a club in the Scottsdale/Phoenix, Az area. I just accepted a job in Scottsdale for after I graduate and will be moving there with the big dogs in June.

Thanks!
Deanna


----------



## azdogs (Oct 4, 2009)

I attended an obedience meeting of the Grand Canyon GSD Club on Tuesday (1/12/10) and found the group to be friendly, informative and well trained. Mary was a great instructor and ran a good class. I am looking forward to going back next week.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Agility Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?*

WHAT you are leaving?????? Say it isn't so!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Agility Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?*

http://agilek9s.net/calendar/index.html

this is our area agility website... you can get info on what agility clubs will be in your area. As I am in SD I dont have anything specific other than we see lots of Scottsdale folk over for trials...


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Agility Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> WHAT you are leaving?????? Say it isn't so!










I know! Not that I've been to any trials in the last 6 months to see my fellow east coasters haha. Although I should at least be at our TBAC trial at Dream Park in March if nothing else.

Lysa, thanks for the link, I will definitely check some of those out!


----------



## krazy_kilum (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Agility Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?*

Hi there! I live in Chandler. There are several agility clubs in the Valley. Do you know specifically where you will be living or is there a certain organization you like to trial under? 

If you arrive in June, most of the agility clubs will be on summer hiatus because of the heat.

I'm a member of Good Dog located in the Chandler, Tempe, Mesa area. It is a USDAA club. Their website is gooddog.org

You can google the following club names to get their websites..just don't have them all handy.

-Contact Zonies
-Jumping Cholla
-Top Notch Canine (indoor facility)

Please let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Agility Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?*

Thanks krazy_kilum, Aster looks like you have connections already!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Agility Club in Scottsdale/Pheonix area?*



> Originally Posted By: krazy_kilumHi there! I live in Chandler. There are several agility clubs in the Valley. Do you know specifically where you will be living or is there a certain organization you like to trial under?
> 
> If you arrive in June, most of the agility clubs will be on summer hiatus because of the heat.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I'll definitely be checking them all out. I know I'm going to be somewhere in Northeast Scottsdale but I haven't really started looking for a place to live.


----------

